# multiplicador de salidas?? bajo qué parámetros?



## byronserrano (Ago 11, 2007)

Hola a todos!!
estoy de nuevo escribiéndoles dando las gracias a las personas que me ayudaron con mi anterior tema...

En este caso, traigo un multiplicador de salidas que compré hace mas de 1 año..... 

Tengo un par de inquietudes respecto a este aparatito y voy a describírselos:

1. Es marca 'ADCOM'.
2. Model GFS-3 speaker selector.
3. Permite hasta 3 salidas simultáneas.
4. Tiene un boton de 'seguridad' (habilitarlo cuando 2 o mas salidas son seleccionadas).

(adjunto fotos para lo vean)

ahora....mis preguntas son:

***este multiplicador, cuando recibe la potencia y omniage...y lo distribuye a las otras salidas tal cual las recibe o las divide dentro del numero de salidas que tiene?? (reduciendo la potencia y omniage)*

***trabajará en serie o en paralelo?? (de eso no tengo ni idea)*

....basicamente lo que quiero con esto es poder multiplicar hasta 3 veces la salida *SURROUND *de mi teatro en casa 5.1 y poder tener *3 pares de parlantes*, seccionados entre ellos, a los lados, para poder obtener ese sonido *'envolvente' sin necesidad *de recurrir a sistemas complicados de 6.1 o 7.1

quedo a la espera de sus comentarios y de antemano agradeciéndoles la atención prestada.

saludos!!


----------



## Pablo16 (Ago 11, 2007)

Pues para saber como esta conectado seria buena idea conseguir un desarmador y a quitar tornillos! asi podras ver como anda todo alli dentro, creo que seria logico que al dividir la potencia entre mas salidas, esta disminuya, no estoy seguro que pasara con los ohms. Saludos


----------



## byronserrano (Ago 12, 2007)

Gracias por tu respuesta Pablo16.

Alguien más tiene algún comentario al respecto? Gracias!


----------



## Juan Jose (Ago 13, 2007)

Hola byronserrano, recibi tu mensaje. Me parece por lo que puedo ver en el manual que el multiplicador es en realidad un SELECTOR de sistemas de parlantes distintos conectados a los terminales de salida 1, 2 o 3. El mismo trabaja segun el manual en PARALELO  a medida que vas seleccionando los sistemas 1, 2 y 3 y los conecta al amplificador (que esta conactado en los terminales amplificadorfier imput). Hace referencia a tener en cuenta la impedancia de los parlantes ya que algunos amplificador se autoprotegen cuando su impedancia es debajo de los 4 ohms o lo que es peor puedes quemar la salida de tu amplificador si es que no tiene protección contra subimpedancias. 
Me parece que para tu utilización como distribuidor de la salida sorrownd de tu sistema de 5.1 canales NO te va a servir ya que el mismo va a sobrecargar tu salida del amplificador cuando conectes los tres sistemas de parlante a una unica salida del amplificador SALVO que tomes la precauci{on de medir con un tester la resistencia en continua que resulta como carga del amplificador con los 3 sistemas de parlantes conectados y si esta es igual o superior a 3,2 ohms no vas a atener problemas.

Estos selectores son muy útiles cuando por ejemplo tienes tres habitaciones y un solo amplificador entonces, cableas cada sistema de parlantes de cada habitación al selector y la salida del amplificador a tu selector. Entonces puedes enviar el sonido a la habitaci{on donde te encuentras sin necesidad de mover tu amplificador. 

Aca te paso por si no lo tienes el manual de usuario en PDF.

Espero haber sido de utilidad y nos mantenemos en contacto.

saludos.


----------



## byronserrano (Ago 14, 2007)

Hola Juan José, de verdad estoy muy agradecido con tus comentarios.....no cabe duda que eres experto en la materia y quien mejor que tu para ofrecerme una respuesta contundente y certera.

Voy a seguir tus recomendaciones, además, no tenía ni idea que existía el manual de este aparato......eres un genio.

Definitivamente este aparatito lo usaré para llevar a otros lugares de la casa la musiquita....e intentaré no salirme de los parámetros del aparato ni de tus indicaciones.

De nuevo, mil gracias por tu aporte y espero que tambien pueda servir a otras personas.

Saludos desde Colombia!!

Byron.


----------

